# Bug out Trailer!



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Check this new trailer out. http://www.popsci.com/category/tags/sealander


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

That is pretty cool! 

However, for a situation upon which my life depended, I don't think I would plan on something like that particular trailer. Too often, items which are designed to do several things rarely do them as well as an item designed specifally for a given purpose. In example, my leatherman has a ruler, a pair of scissors, and a file built in to it (among other things); all handy to have if the proper items are not around, but I rarely use them over their dedicated counterparts if availabe.

Cool find, though!


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

To have a "run like hell" trailer not fully loaded and ready to go is like having nothing because by the time that it is loaded 100 more trailers will get in your way.........it will then be the "walk like hell" trailer.

But for fresh gas, water, guns, dogs and wife.....yeah, dont forget the wife, it should be all loaded up RIGHT NOW.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Not to mention that trailer IMO wouldn't last very long over cross country/ rough terrain. My BOT is made out of the frame and bed of a jeep comanche pick-up.


----------

